# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  افتادن یکی از نمرات پیش

## mmr

سلام. راستش من یکی از نمرات نهایی پیشم رو افتادم و نمیتونم تک ماده کنم میخواستم بدونم الان باید نمراتمو توی سایت سنجش ثبت کنم یا اینکه شهریور امتحان دوباره رو بدم و بعدش نمرات رو تایید کنم؟
خواهشا جواب بدید.

----------


## mmr

up

----------

